# songs for bbws



## wrenchboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Who can change an existing song and make it into a pro bbw/bhm song. Please include the original lyrics for those not familiar with the song.
example:
Joe Walsh Lifes been good to me
Sometimes I go to parties until 4 It's hard to leave when you can't find the door.
changed to
Sometimes I go to Hardee's until 4 It's hard to leave when you can't fit through the door.

Have fun with it and be creative!


----------

